# TLA SpookTackleLure Tournament Oct. 31st



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

_*Texas Lady Anglers*_ is hosting a "fun" fishing tournament for the ladies and the men.

When: October 31, 2009 (yes, we know that's Halloween) 
Where: Highland Bayou Park Pavillion
Fishing will begin at 6am and weigh-in goes from 2pm-3pm.

There will be ladies, mens and youth categories. Cash prizes for the adults and merchandise prizes for the youth. Cash payouts should represent 80-90% of the entry fee monies.

We will also be giving away a door prize at the weigh-in to one lucky winner of a Shimano reel. Must be present to win.

If any of you or your wives are interested, please visit www.texasladyanglers.com to download the rules & registration forms. Or you can PM me and I'll help whereever I can.

Come on out -- the weather's going to be GREAT (maybe)


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Still time to register for our fun tournament. It's a chance for you guys to take the ladies out for a fun stressfree day of fishing. Also, if you have room for an extra lady on your boat we always have "singles" looking for a ride.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's a flyer and registration forms are on our website.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sharon

For the men, what does heaviest stringer consist of?


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Consists of:

1 trout (max 25"), 1 slot red and 1 flounder 

However, it doesn't have to have all 3 fish -- you could weigh-in one "honking" big slot red and one 25" trout and probably be competitive against someone that brings in all 3

More specifics are on the registration form.


----------

